# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  Transliteration - Транслитерирование

## gm74

Здравствулте! Моим именем будет George и я смотрю для Кириллица транслитерирование Польской фамилии *Brągiel* (Bra'giel / Brongiel). Было в состоянии любое помочь мне, пожалуйста? Спасибо! 
Hi. My name is George and I am looking for the cyrllic transliteration of Polish surname *Brągiel* (Bra'giel / Brongiel). Could anyone help me, please? Thanks!

----------


## Анатолий

I have replied in the Polish lounge.

----------

